# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Celebrity Solstice

## Maroulis Nikos

*Η CELEBRITYCRUISESΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΕΙ “ΚΑΡΑΤΙΑ” ΚΑΙ ΕΚΘΑΜΒΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΕΣ*
*Η νέα μπουτίκ του CelebritySolstice θα αποτελεί το αποκλειστικό σημείο πώλησης του πρώτου και μοναδικού διαμαντιού κοπής 86 εδρών * 
_Αθήνα, 19 Αυγούστου 2008 -  Το Celebrity Solstice, το πολυαναμενόμενο κρουαζιερόπλοιο, πρόσθεσε ακόμη μια πρωτιά στις ήδη πλούσιες παροχές του. Ένα διαμάντι δέκα πλευρών το οποίο έχει κοπεί και θα παρουσιάζεται αποκλειστικά στο Celebrity Solstice. Το διαμάντι, με όνομα Solstice Diamond έχει 86 έδρες οι οποίες δημιουργούν ένα διακριτό σχήμα αστεριού, ακόμα πιο αστραφτερό από το κλασικό διαμάντι κοπής 58 εδρών.   _ 

*Με προέλευση από τον Καναδά, το Solstice Diamond δημιουργήθηκε από την Βρετανική εταιρεία Harding Brothers, η οποία θα διαχειρίζεται και το κατάστημα πώλησής του επάνω στο πλοίο. Τα διαμάντια που θα πωλούνται στο κατάστημα θα είναι δεμένα σε χειροποίητες δημιουργίες, ενώ θα διατίθενται σε διάφορα μεγέθη για δαχτυλίδια, κολιέ και σκουλαρίκια σε ένα και μοναδικό σχέδιο κάθε φορά.   * 

*Τα διαμάντια θα διατίθενται στην πολυτελή “Boutique C” του Celebrity Solstice, ένα από τα 18 καταστήματα στο πλοίο που εκτείνονται σε τρία επίπεδα και 6.500 τετραγωνικά μέτρα.* 

*“Η περιοχή με τις μπουτίκ του Celebrity Solstice έχει σχεδιαστεί για να αντανακλά το στιλάτο και αυθεντικό περιβάλλον που μπορούν να συναντήσουν οι επιβάτες σε όλο το πλοίο,” δήλωσε η κα Lisa Lutoff-Perlo, Αντιπρόεδρος του Τμήματος Hotel Operations. “Κάθε κατάστημα θα χαρακτηρίζεται από τη δική του, ξεχωριστή εμφάνιση, αίσθηση, και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, ακόμα και άρωμα. Θα είναι πραγματικά μια εντυπωσιακή συλλογή εικόνων, ήχων, στυλ και αρωμάτων.”   * 

*Celebrity Solstice.jpg*

----------


## mastrovasilis

Αυτό το πανέμορφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο έχει τα παρακάτω στοιχεία.
122.000 grt
Μήκος 314.86 m
Πλάτος 36.88 m
Βύθισμα 8.23 m
καταστρώματα 19
μηχανή. 4χ wartsila diesel
ταχύητητα 24 Knots
χωρητικότητα επιβατών 2850 άτομα
πλήρωμα 1500 άτομα
λιμάνι bahamas

πηγή wikipedia .com

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μία αποψη των 19 καταστρωμάτων
Deck Plaza
ss_deck_3_plaza_roll.gif

sl_Deck_3_plazav2.jpg

Deck Promenade
ss_deck_4_promenade_roll.gif

sl_Deck_4_promenade_v3.jpg

πηγή celebritycruises.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

Enterntaiment Deck
ss_deck_5_entertnmnt_roll.gif

sl_Deck_5_entertainment_v2.jpg

Continental Deck
solstice_continental_roll.gif

sl_Deck_6_continental.jpg

πηγή. celebritycruises.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

Sunrise Deck
solstice_sunrise_roll.gif

sl_Deck_7_sunrise.jpg

Vista Deck
solstice_vista_roll.gif

sl_Deck_8_vista.jpg

πηγή. celebritycruises.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

Panorama Deck
solstice_panorama_roll.gif

sl_Deck_9_panorama.jpg

Sky Deck
ss_deck_10_sky_roll.gif

ss_deck_10_sky.jpg

πηγή. celebritycruises.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

Penthouse Deck
solstice_penthouse_roll.gif

ss_deck_11_penthouse.jpg

Resort Deck
solstice_resort_roll.gif

sl_deck_12_resized.jpg

πηγή. celebritycruises.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

Lido Deck
ss_deck_14_lido_roll.gif

sl_Deck_14_lido.jpg

The Lawn Club
sl_deck_15_roll.gif

sl_Deck_15.jpg

Πηγή. celebritycruises.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

Solstice Deck
SL_deck_16.jpg

πηγή. celebritycruises.com

----------


## heraklion

Υπάρχει το πλοίο ή είναι υπο κατασκευή?

----------


## mastrovasilis

υπαρχει φιλε heraklion. η κατασκευη θα τελιωσει  τον Οκτωβριο του 2008 και θα  κανει το πρωτο του ταξιδι 23 Νοεμβριου του 2008.

----------


## heraklion

> υπαρχει φιλε heraklion. η κατασκευη του τελιωσε τον Οκτωβριο του 2008 και εκανε το πρωτο του ταξιδι 23 Νοεμβριου του 2008


Τώρα έχουμε Αυγουστο 2008. Μήπως εννοείς 2007?

----------


## mastrovasilis

εκανα λαθος φιλε heraklion  δεν εχει τελιωσει ακομα. να με συμπαθας :Surprised: ops:

----------


## nautikos

> υπαρχει φιλε heraklion. η κατασκευη του τελιωσε τον Οκτωβριο του 2008 και εκανε το πρωτο του ταξιδι 23 Νοεμβριου του 2008





> Τώρα έχουμε Αυγουστο 2008. Μήπως εννοείς 2007?


Απο οτι φαινεται ο φιλος μαστροβασιλης εχει χασει λιγο τη μπαλα απο τα πολλα ποστ που κανει:lol:

Το πλοιο καθελκυστηκε απο το ναυπηγειο μολις πριν μερικες μερες, για την ακριβεια στις 10 Αυγουστου... Μερικες φωτο θα βρειτε εδω.

----------


## mastrovasilis

εχεις δικιο nautike. :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένα μπράβο στον τύπο , νομίζω ότι είναι απίθανης ομορφιάς φωτο .!Τέτοιες έχει μόνο ο Trakman !
IMGP3495b2.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ_*ΤΟ CELEBRITY SOLSTICE ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΝΤΕΜΠΟΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ* *ΣΤΙΣ ΗΝΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗΣ*





Celebrity Solstice in US.jpg
_Αθήνα, 06 Νοεμβρίου 2008 – Οι εργαζόμενοι της Celebrity Cruises και κάτοικοι της Νότιας Φλόριντα υποδέχτηκαν με μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό την Τρίτη το πρωί το Celebrity Solstice, κατά την παρουσίασή του στην Αμερικανική αγορά._ 

_Το πολυτελές κρουαζιερόπλοιο, χωρητικότητας 122.000 τόνων είναι το πρώτο στην βιομηχανία της κρουαζιέρας που θα περιέχει το Lawn Club, μια έκταση 2.130 τ.μ. καλυμμένη με φυσικό χλοοτάπητα, καθώς επίσης και μια σειρά παροχών όπως την έκθεση φυσητού γυαλιού Hot Glass Show, 10 διαφορετικά εστιατόρια, μοναδικές επιλογές διασκέδασης που έχουν δημιουργηθεί ειδικά για το υπερσύγχρονο θέατρο του πλοίου και μια μεγάλη ποικιλία επιλογών διαμονής, εισάγοντας για πρώτη φορά και μια νέα κατηγορία καμπίνας, την Aqua Class._ 

_Η τελετή ονομασίας του Celebrity Solstice θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 14 Νοεμβρίου, εν μέσω σειράς προγραμματισμένων ταξιδιών για πράκτορες, μέλη  του Τύπου και άλλους φορείς, ενώ θα την παρθενική του κρουαζιέρα θα πραγματοποιήσει στις 23 Νοεμβρίου, με οκταήμερη περιήγησή του στην Ανατολική Καραϊβική._

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένα υπέροχο βαπόρι .Μια υπερπολυτελή πολιτεία . Ελπίζω να περάσει και απο Ελλάδα να το θαυμάσουμε απο κοντά, έστω και απο έξω . .Κάνετε ένα tour εδώ για να παρουμε μια γευση .  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Ελπίζω οταν έρθει να κανονίσετε και καμιά επίσκεψη!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ελπίζω οταν έρθει να κανονίσετε και καμιά επίσκεψη!!!


Ειναι μεσα παλιος φιλος ψυκτικος ,και θα παω να τον βρω .

----------


## sailormoon

Εγω παντως εμαθα οτι οι καμπινες του πληρωματος δεν ειναι και τοσο βολικες....Για να κατσεις στο γραφειο της καμπινας σου πρεπει να κλεισεις το κρεβατι..και οτι αναμεσα στις καμπινες βρισκεται τουαλετα με 2 πορτες και την χρησιμοποιουν 2 διαφορετικες καμπινες....

----------


## mastrokostas

Καλέ μου φίλε να ξέρεις ότι αυτά τα βαπόρια δεν γίνονται για το πλήρωμα .Εκμεταλλεύονται και το τελευταίο χιλιοστό για τους επιβάτες .Όποτε δεν εκπλήσσομε καθόλου .Αν δεις καμπίνα αξιωματικού σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο και την αντίστοιχη καμπίνα σε ποντοπόρο ,είναι η μέρα με την νύχτα .

----------


## sailormoon

Nai auto to gnwrizw poli kala... Sigoura einai prwto melima i diaskedasi-psixagwgia toy epivati..alla na skeftomaste kai ligo tis sinthikes diaviosis tou plirwmatos oi opoioi den kathontai liges meres alla arketous mines....

----------


## Ellinis

Το καράβι είναι εντυπωσιακό στο εσωτερικό του και στο μέγεθος του. Αυτό που δεν μου "κολάει" είναι το μέγεθος των φουγάρων του. Σαν γίγαντας με κεφάλι σε μέγεθος καρυδιού μου μοιάζει.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Nai auto to gnwrizw poli kala... Sigoura einai prwto melima i diaskedasi-psixagwgia toy epivati..alla na skeftomaste kai ligo tis sinthikes diaviosis tou plirwmatos oi opoioi den kathontai liges meres alla arketous mines....


Φίλε μου δυστυχώς σε κάθε βαπόρι οι καμπινές των αξιωματικών και του πληρώματος είναι διαφορετικές .Σε άλλα μπορείς να έχεις μια μεγάλη καμπίνα και σε ένα άλλο να έχεις ένα κλουβί .Συμφωνώ μαζί σου φυσικά ότι σαν πλήρωμα η καμπίνα σου πρέπει να είναι άνετη .Εγώ πιστεύω ότι έπρεπε να υπάρχει κανονισμός για το μέγεθος των καμπίνων .Τότε που ταξίδευα αρκετές φορές είχα πρόβλημα με την καμπίνα μου ,και δεν σου κρύβω ότι σε μερικές κινδύνευσα να χάσω και την δουλειά μου ,διότι ζήτησα μεγαλύτερη καμπίνα όταν είδα ότι είχαν δώσει μεγάλη καμπίνα, πχ στον Ινδό bar manager .Επαναλαμβάνω ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι κανονισμός  το μέγεθος της καμπίνας ,ιδίως στα  κρουαζιερόπλοια .

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το καράβι είναι εντυπωσιακό στο εσωτερικό του και στο μέγεθος του. Αυτό που δεν μου "κολάει" είναι το μέγεθος των φουγάρων του. Σαν γίγαντας με κεφάλι σε μέγεθος καρυδιού μου μοιάζει.


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Ellinis .Ξεκινήσαμε  απο βαπόρια με τέσσερις τσιμινιέρες τεραστιες  ,και φτάσαμε σήμερα σε δυο εξατμίσεις .

----------


## Ellinis

Πιάνουν χώρο οι ρημάδες και δεν αφήνουν χώρο για τα γκαζόν και τα γήπεδα... 
Σε λίγο θα τις βγάζουν από το πλάϊ όπως στις βενζίνες του Σαρωνικού.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το πλοίο θα επισκέπτεται τον Πειραιά αλλά και Μυκονο ,Σαντορίνη και Ρόδο απο τις αρχές Μάιου ,ξεκινωντας κρουαζιερες απο Sivitavecchia .Αναμένουμε να το δούμε απο κοντά .

----------


## mastrovasilis

Και μερικά τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά για την πλωτή πολιτεία.
Μήκος:	1,033 ft (314.86 m)
Πλάτος:	121 ft (36.88 m)
Βύθισμα:27 ft (8.23 m)
Καταστρώνατα:	19
Μηχανή:4x W&#228;rtsil&#228; diesel engines
Πρόωση:2x 20.5MW Azipod
Υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα:24 kn (44 km/h, 28 mph)
Χωρητικότητα επιβατών:2,850 
Πλήρωμα:1,500 crew

πηγή: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celebrity_Solstice

----------


## Mixalhs_13

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celebrity_Solstice

----------


## mastropanagos

egw eimai dokimos 2hs an thelw na paw se ena tetoio krouaziroplpoio mporw ?
einai einai ena apla oneiro.....
imoun se gkazadiko 300 k twra thelw na alla3w mporw?

----------


## mastrokostas

> egw eimai dokimos 2hs an thelw na paw se ena tetoio krouaziroplpoio mporw ?
> einai einai ena apla oneiro.....
> imoun se gkazadiko 300 k twra thelw na alla3w mporw?


Όχι εσύ δεν μπορείς !Εσύ να κάτσεις εκεί που είσαι .

----------


## Naias II

Καταπληκτικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Φωτογραφίες του πλοίου την ώρα της κατασκευής του. Νυχτερινές φωτογραφίες εδώ. Κάντε μια αναζήτηση στο σάιτ υπάρχουν αρκετές φώτο.

----------


## salto

εχω την τιμη να σας παρουσιασω το θηριο απο κοντα οπως το φωτογραφισα πριν απο 7 ημερες στο st.marten.

----------


## salto

πρωι πρωι στο st.marten....
P1000798.jpg
P1000805.jpg
P1000812.jpg
P1000814.jpg

----------


## salto

πολυκατοικια ειπατε? :Confused: 
P1000815.jpg
P1000816.jpg

----------


## salto

απλα τεραστιο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....
P1000895.jpg
P1000896.jpg

----------


## salto

εφυγε 2 ωρες μετα απο εμας και μας περναει σαν σταματημενους.(η ταχυτητα μας ηταν 20 κομβοι) συμφονα με ανακοινωση του πλοιαρχου μας.το δικο μας πλοιο ειναι το carnival valor.
P1000943.jpg
P1000944.jpg

----------


## salto

επειδη οι υπολοιπες φωτογραφιες θελουν επεξεργασια για να ανεβουν σας υποσχομαι συντομα συνεχεια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Σ ευχαριστούμε, για αυτήν την πρώτη γεύση που πήραμε .

----------


## salto

η συνεχεια που σας ελεγα. :Razz: 
DSC00508.JxPG.jpg
DSC00526.xJPG.jpg
DSC00529.xJPG.jpg
DSC00530.xJPG.jpg

----------


## salto

solstice.συνεχεια. :Razz: 
DSC00534.xJPG.jpg
DSC00541.xJPG.jpg
DSC00545.xJPG.jpg
DSC00546.xJPG.jpg

----------


## salto

και συνεχεια. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
DSC00546.xJPG.jpg
DSC00552.xJPG.jpg
DSC00555.xJPG.jpg
DSC00556x.JPG

----------


## salto

*Celebrity Solstice* τελος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
DSC00558.xJPG.jpg
DSC00568.xJPG.jpg
DSC00654.xJPG.jpg
DSC00781x.JPG

----------


## salto

προσεχως φωτορεπορταζ απο το πλοιο που μας φιλοξενησε για μια εβδομαδα.το carnival.valor. :Confused:

----------


## heraklion

Ωραίο ρεπορτάζ φίλε salto. Σε ποιό λιμάνι ήτανε?

----------


## salto

το st.marten,ολανδικες αντιλλες καραιβικη. :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

> προσεχως φωτορεπορταζ απο το πλοιο που μας φιλοξενησε για μια εβδομαδα.το carnival.valor.


Σε υπερευχαριστούμε για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες ..... περιμένουμε και τις υπόλοιπες!! πρέπει να σου πω ότι μου θύμησες πολλά .

----------


## salto

> Σε υπερευχαριστούμε για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες ..... περιμένουμε και τις υπόλοιπες!! πρέπει να σου πω ότι μου θύμησες πολλά .


ευχαριστω πολυ mastrokostas για τα καλα σου λογια. :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

Μερικες φωτογραφειες απο αυτο το υπεροχο βαπορι !Το μοναδικο με αληθινο γκαζον στο sun deck ,αλλα και χιλιαδες αλλες καινοτομιες !

2.jpg

1.jpg

3.jpg

4.jpg

5.jpg

Πηγη φωτογραφειων:
Navigator Travel & Tourist Service Ltd 
32 Academias Str
Athens Greece .

----------


## Apostolos

Στείλε με εκει κηπουρό!!!

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα το απόγευμα ανοιχτά της Τήνου. 
Επίσης να πούμε ότι το πλοίο θα είναι στον Πειραιά αύριο το πρωί (τώρα "σέρνεται" με 6.9 νότια της Κέας). 
Φωτογραφία: Μ. Βιδάλης

100_6240.jpg

----------


## nkr

Ποτε θα ξαναερθει για να το δω?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ποτε θα ξαναερθει για να το δω?


Που στην Τηνο??Διοτι Πειραια ερχετε αυριο .

----------


## nkr

Στον Πειραια δεν ξαναερθει αλλη φορα εκτος απο αυριο?

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα έρχεται συχνά πλέον !

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια αλλα πιστευω πως μια φωτογραφικη μηχανη δεν το χωραιει.

----------


## Rocinante

> Σήμερα το απόγευμα ανοιχτά της Τήνου. 
> Επίσης να πούμε ότι το πλοίο θα είναι στον Πειραιά αύριο το πρωί (τώρα "σέρνεται" με 6.9 νότια της Κέας). 
> Φωτογραφία: Μ. Βιδάλης


Οριστε φαγωθηκατε...
"Και δεν εχει κρουαζιεροπλοια φετος η Τηνος"
"Και αποξενωνετε η Τηνος"
"Και παει πισω η Τηνος"
Την καταστροφη φερνουν μερικοι μερικοι...
Μια καλη φωτογραφικη μηχανη....
ή ενα ζευγαρι κυαλια...
ή εστω ενα τηλεσκοποιο και ολα μια χαρα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BULKERMAN

Και να μην ξεχνιομαστε...Αξιωματικοι ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ και ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ειναι Ελληνες!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και να μην ξεχνιομαστε...Αξιωματικοι ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ και ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ειναι Ελληνες!!!


 Ετσι!Ετσι!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Σημερα στον Πειραια !
IMG_3780.jpg

Από την σημερινή δεξίωση στο πλοίο ο Πλοίαρχος captain Δημήτρης Καφετζής .Ένας πλοίαρχος κόσμημα για την εμπορική ναυτιλία .
Να είναι καλά, και να χει γαλήνιες θάλασσες .

IMG_3602.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Για τον καπεταν Δημητρη ειχαμε βρει και αυτο !Τωρα θελει λιγο ψαξιμο διοτι εχουν βαλει και αλλα videos .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το βιντεάκι με τον καπετάν Δημήτρη είναι τώρα πια εδώ http://www.celebritycruises.com/home...&SRC=PGI272210
(άλλαξα και το δικό σου λινκ μαστρο Κώστα στο άλλο μηνυμα για να μην ψάχνουν)

----------


## Leo

*Αφιερωμένη* στον Μαστροκώστα εξαιρετικά... Δια χειρός Τηνίας  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> *Αφιερωμένη* στον Μαστροκώστα εξαιρετικά... Δια χειρός Τηνίας


 Τηνος. Το νησι των καλλιτεχνων...
Και για να μην παρεξηγηθει αυτο οτι ευλογω τα γενια μου εμενα θεωρηστε με εξαιρεση. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Αφιερωμένη* στον Μαστροκώστα εξαιρετικά... Δια χειρός Τηνίας


Να ευχαριστήσω την Τηνια για την υπέροχη φωτογραφεία, αλλά και εσένα που μου την αφιερώνεις .

----------


## mastrokostas

Ειναι ομορφο οπως και να το κανουμε!
IMG_3993.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρώτη άφιξη του γίγαντα στη Ρόδο... Έκλεισε όλη την ανατολική μεριά του κεντρικού λιμανιού με τα 317 μέτρα του, και τράβηξε την προσοχή των περαστικών, αφού όλοι σταματούσαν για μία φώτο!!! Η φώτο δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο, αφού με τα μέτρα ασφαλείας δεν μπόρεσα να πάω κάπου να βγάλω φώτο... :cry:


DSCN1249.jpg

----------


## diagoras

μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος γιατι τη μια φορα ταξιδευει με 20+κομβους και την αλλη με 7,5

----------


## mastrokostas

> μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος γιατι τη μια φορα ταξιδευει με 20+κομβους και την αλλη με 7,5


Πότε λες ?Όταν ήρθε όταν έφυγε ?

----------


## diagoras

οχι ας το πουμε χτες το εβλεπα να πηγαινει στον πειραια απ τη μυκονο και πηγαινε με 7,5 κομβους και το βλεπω παλιοτερα και πηγαινει  πειραια παλι με 20,κατι γιατι γινεται αυτο?

----------


## sea world

FILE diagoras, DEN MAS EIPES TI WRA TO EIDES KAI SE POIO SHMEIO??
GIATI EAN TO EIDES ARGA TO BRADY-AS POYME-EKSW APO TIS FLEBES KAI TO Celebrity Solstice EIXE DWSEI AFIKSH 7 TO PRWI STON PEIRAIA, POIOS O LOGOS NA ER8EI ME THN KANONIKH TOY TAXYTHTA KAI NA KA8ETAI EKSW APO TO LIMANI GIA NA KOBEI BOLTES ASKOPA, MEXRI NA PARALABEI PILOTO? :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

το ειδα απογευμα ερχοταν απο μυκονο και ειχε ωρα αφηξης στον πειραια 12 το βραδυ

----------


## sea world

EPEIDH DEN ZW STON PEIRAIA KAI GENIKA ELLADA :Wink: , EXW OMWS THN ENTYPWSH OTI AYTOY TOY MEGE8OYS PLOIA DEN MPAINOYN STA LIMANIA TOSO ARGA!
OPOTE DEN APOKLEIETAI H WRA AFIKSHS NA HTAN ALLH KAI NA EIXE KANEI LA8OS STO AIS! GIATI-GENIKA-TO AIS DEN EINAI GIA EMPISTOSYNH! :Wink: 
EKSALLOY, YPOLOGIZOYN (STO PLOIO) THN WRA AFIKSHS POY PREPEI NA MPEI STO LIMANI KAI KANOYN KAI TIS ANALOGES AYKSOMEIWSEIS STHN TAXYTHTA GIA NA FTASOYN EGKAIRWS!

----------


## sylver23

Η πρυμη του θηρίου στην επίσκεψή του στον Πειραιά στις 29.06.2009

P6295256.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Το Celebrity Soltice πάνω απο το Superfast κατα την αναχωρησή μας για Ηράκλειο στις 23/06/2009

φώτο 1
φώτο 2

και κατά την επιστροφή μας με τον Κορνάρο στις 29/06/2009 με τις πρώτες ακτίνες του ηλίου να το λούζουν με φως.

Για τον Μαστροκώστα!

----------


## Naias II

> Η πρυμη του θηρίου στην επίσκεψή του στον Πειραιά στις 29.06.2009
> 
> P6295256.jpg


Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τη πρύμη του πλοίου κατάφατσα. Θα έλεγα ότι είναι άκομψη. Αλλά ως φωτογραφία μαζί με τα χρώματά του είναι υπέροχη, όπως και οι υπόλοιπες.

----------


## sylver23

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ.Οντως κατι κομψο δεν μπορεις να βρεις σε αυτην την πρυμη.

----------


## sea world

KAI MIA NYXTERINH LHPSH TOY PLOIOY KI APO MENA!

celebrity.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφη. :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Μαγευτική!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Στον Πειραια στις 29-6!

solstice 29-6.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και όπως έχουμε πει και σε άλλο θέμα... το μόνο ενδιαφέρον που έχουν αυτά τα πλοία ειναι τα ΜπΑλΚόΝιααααα
SOLSTICE.jpgSOLSTICE2.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

......πολυ ενδιαφερον...... :Wink:

----------


## samichri

χμμμ τι εκτόπισμα και τι βύθισμα να έχει άραγε με πλήρες φορτίο ??  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Naias II

Μπράβο Απόστολε πιάνει το μάτι σου. Μέσα σε τόσα μπαλκόνια πέτυχες το καλύτερο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Aναχώρηση του Celebrity Solstice από τον Πειραιά στις 4/8/2009.
Αφιερωμένη στους Mastrokostas,Αpostolos και Sea World.*
P8045932.JPG

----------


## olympiacos7

Mια ακομη φωτο απο το αδερφακι του...καλοταξιδο να ειναι!!!
Celebrity Solstice-10.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον rocinante (που αφιέρωσα σε όλους εκτός από σένα). Σου έχω εδώ μια έκπληξη....

mastrokosta την φωτογραφία θα την παρουσιάσει ο rocinante. Για την φωτογραφία δεν φταίει ο φωτογράφος, μέλος του ναυτιλία και συνάδελφος Νασίρ, τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ που μου την παραχώρησε αλλά η κακία του Τηνιακού βοριά. 

P1030325.jpg

Σε ζουμαριστή έκδοση το θηρίο ανηφορίζοντας το Αιγαίο.

P1030321.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Leo με συγκινεις. Ο φαρος της Λειβαδας μας. Μπορει το Celebrity Solstice να ειναι οτι ποιο πλουσιο στον κοσμο των κρουαζιεροπλοιων αλλα ο συγκεκριμενος φαρος για τους κατοικους ενος μικρου χωριου της Τηνου ειναι απο τα πολυτιμοτερες κατασκευες μετα τα σπιτια τους και τις εκκλησιες τους αλλα με πολυ πονο τον βλεπουν χρονο με τον χρονο να καταστρεφεται.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## DeepBlue

Μπροστά απο το ηφαίστειο της Σαντορινης.
P9040877.JPG

----------


## eleria

einai teleio....opws kai to liberty of the seas !! tromera krouazieroploia...
3erei kaneis posa xronia ypiresia k genika ti xriazetai gia na doulepseis se tetoio krouazieroploio?

----------


## mastrokostas

Μιλάμε για αληθινό γκαζόν !!
¶λλη αίσθηση ! :Wink: 
IMG_3665.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Μα καλά πώς το βάλανε?Βάζουν και λίπασμα? :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Το μεγαθήριο στη Μύκονο, ναυλωμένο από gay oriantated tour operator.

IMG_5843.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*To ''θηρίο'' Celebrity Solstice την ώρα που αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με την πρύμη στις 4/8/2009...
*P8045932_5215792009.JPG
*Αφιερωμένη στον Voyager μαζί με τις καλύτερες μου ευχές μιας και έχει τα γενέθλια του σήμερα!!!
Χρήστο Χρόνια σου Πολλά,ότι επιθυμείς !!!Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!!*

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην Μύκονο... 

P9101125.JPG

P9101126.JPG

----------


## .voyager

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία στη Μύκονο κι από μένα.

IMG_5836.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία στη Μύκονο κι από μένα.
> 
> IMG_5836.JPG


Πολύ καλός...και ωραία φωτο :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία στη Μύκονο κι από μένα.
> 
> IMG_5836.JPG


Το *SOLTICE* ποζαρει υπεροχα στο φακο του φιλου συμφορουμιστη σε ενα φουνταρισμα 
τυπου ... *NAZOS* :Wink:

----------


## MARGARITIS24

το επωνομαζομενο φουνταρισμα πεταλουδα!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ελληνικά κόλπα αυτά!!!! Εγώ την ξέρω ώς καραμοσάλι, υπάρχει διαφορά???

----------


## MARGARITIS24

δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει διαφορα εμενα ετσι που την εμαθαν...

----------


## nkr

Μια φωτογραφια του CELEBRITY SOLSTICE απο την Σαντορινη.

----------


## nkr

Δυο φωτογραφιες απο την Σαντορινη.

----------


## ndimitr93

Celebrity Soltice...
Σαντορίνη, 24-07-09....
Αφιερωμένη στους Nissos Mykonos, .voyager, Deep Blue και nkr..... :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω φιλε μου ndimitri η επομενη φωτογραφια εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1258282944

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Συνάδελφε υπέροχη φωτογραφία!!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!!
Ανταποδίδω με μία φωτογραφία του ''θηρίου'' από μία αναχώρηση του από τον Πειραιά στις 04/08/2009 με την πρύμη....*

P8045931.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Celebrity Soltice...
Σαντορίνη, 24-07-09....
Αφιερωμένη στους Nissos Mykonos, .voyager, Deep Blue, cpt babis και nkr......... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Ανταποδιδω και εγω με την σειρα μου.Αφιερωμενη στους Nissos Mykonos,Ndimitri,Mastrokosta.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1258450628

----------


## Leo

Για όλους τους Τηνιακούς φίλους μας ονομαστικά polykas, notias, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, rocinante, dokimakos21 και την φανούλα. Το θηρίο με φόντο τα μέρη σας, φωτογραφημένο από το Σούπερφερυ ΙΙ δια χειρός (όχι δικής μου) :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> Για όλους τους Τηνιακούς φίλους μας ονομαστικά polykas, notias, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, rocinante, dokimakos21 και την φανούλα. Το θηρίο με φόντο τα μέρη σας, φωτογραφημένο από το Σούπερφερυ ΙΙ δια χειρός (όχι δικής μου)


_Ευχαριστούμε Cpt Leo..._

----------


## Nikos_V

> Για όλους τους Τηνιακούς φίλους μας ονομαστικά polykas, notias, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, rocinante, dokimakos21 και την φανούλα. Το θηρίο με φόντο τα μέρη σας, φωτογραφημένο από το Σούπερφερυ ΙΙ δια χειρός (όχι δικής μου)


Εγω παντος προσπαθω να βρω ποιος ηταν ο φωτογραφος εκεινης της μερας!!!!!!Αφιερωμενη λοιπον σε εκεινον!!!

PB160531_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

Εσύ παληκάρι μου δεν παίζεσαι, δεν πιάνεσαι, δεν... δεν.... Τι έκανες τώρα ξέρεις? Την πω στο φωτογράφο τι να πώ σε σένα... έχω μέινει άναυδος!!!!! :shock:.

----------


## φανούλα

Αυτό είναι ενέδρα :Very Happy: !!! Τελικά καλά λένε "Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις από που θα σου ρθει!!!" είμαστε παντού και πάντα :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Καλά !Δεν παίζεστε !
κανείς δεν γλιτώνει από την συμμορία σας !!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Απιστευτες φωτογραφιες κ απο τους 2.....Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση....*

----------


## Trakman

Έχουμε ξεφύγει τελείως!!!!!!!!! Είστε απίθανοι παιδιά!!!! Μπράβο!!!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

Nikos_V   ευχαριστουμε πολυ απιθανες...

----------


## Rocinante

> Εγω παντος προσπαθω να βρω ποιος ηταν ο φωτογραφος εκεινης της μερας!!!!!!Αφιερωμενη λοιπον σε εκεινον!!!


Θα σταματησεις επιτελους να φωτογραφιζεις το σπιτι μου;;;;;
Υπαρχη και η αρχη προσωπικων δεδομενων. :Very Happy: 
Θα τα πουμε του χρονου που θα κατεβασω το τηλεσκοποιο :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Θα σταματησεις επιτελους να φωτογραφιζεις το σπιτι μου;;;;;
> Υπαρχη και η αρχη προσωπικων δεδομενων.
> Θα τα πουμε του χρονου που θα κατεβασω το τηλεσκοποιο


Νίκο τρέμε..... 26x + τηλεσκόπιο  *= βάλε φιμέ τζάμια....*

----------


## ndimitr93

Celebrity Soltice...
Σαντορίνη, 24-07-09....
Αφιερωμένη στους Nissos Mykonos, .voyager, Deep Blue, cpt babis, nkr, polykas, dokimakos21 και Nikos V......... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

Yπεροχη !!!
Να εισαι καλα Νικο!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Εξαιρετικά στον φίλο μου Μαστροκώστα ! Το Solstice στον Πειραιά... Χανδρής Cruises... 

DSC01917.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΟΥ :Razz: !!!!! ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ, Θ' ΑΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΗΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΑΪΒΙΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 2010 ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 2011! ΩΣΤΟΣΟ ΤΟ EQUINOX ΘΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΕΙ! :Cool:

----------


## Melis7

Αφιερωμένο το παρακάτω βιντεάκι στον Μαστροκώστα......

----------


## Melis7

Thanasis89, φοβερή η φωτογραφία σου. Μπράβο......

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το CELEBRITY Solstice στην καλντέρα της Σαντορίνη!!!!Αφιρωμένη στο νέο μέλος του φόρουμ μας SOLSTICE...Καλως ήρθες φιλαράκι στην πιο όμορφη καραβολατρικη παρέα του διαδικτύου!!! :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69061

----------


## mike_rodos

> ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΟΥ!!!!! ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ, Θ' ΑΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΗΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΑΪΒΙΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 2010 ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 2011! ΩΣΤΟΣΟ ΤΟ EQUINOX ΘΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΕΙ!


Eπειδή και μένα με εντυπωσίασε η παρουσία του στο λιμάνι μας... Για σένα που είσαι ένας από τους θαυμαστές αυτού του υπέροχου κρουαζιερόπλοιου.. Φώτο από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου στις 2 Ιουλίου 2009 και στις 24 Αυγούστου αντίστοιχα! 

DSCN1821.jpg

DSCN2703.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΗ! ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ AIS.  :Very Happy: 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ! :Very Happy: 
ΗΔΗ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΑΤΕ ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΤΙΣ 1.000+ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ!  :Cool: 
ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ EQUINOX ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΜΟΙΑ.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΗ! ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ AIS. 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ!
> ΗΔΗ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΑΤΕ ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΤΙΣ 1.000+ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ! 
> ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ EQUINOX ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΜΟΙΑ.


 Είναι το πρώτο γι'αυτό φίλε μου......το αγαπησες έτσι..το EQUINOX ηρθε μετά επομενως το μονο που άλλαξε ηταν το όνομα!!!!Το ιδιο εχω πάθει κ εγώ με την Πασιφάη παρόλο που είναι ιδια με τον Ικαρο εγω είμαι κολλημένος με αυτήν!!

----------


## Melis7

Mike Rodos, φοβερές οι φώτο σου. Το βιντεάκι που ανέβασα εγώ, είχα ξενυχτήσει περιμένοντας το πλοίο στο φανάρι του Πειραιά για να δω την μανούβρα του. Εξαιρετικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο....

----------


## Leo

Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου, μια φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη εν πλώ, μέσα απο το Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ.

----------


## SOLSTICE

ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ SOLSTICE ΓΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ!!! :Sad: 

CELEBRITY SOLSTICE 23-11-09 14.JPG




> Είναι το πρώτο γι'αυτό φίλε μου......το αγαπησες έτσι..το EQUINOX ηρθε μετά επομενως το μονο που άλλαξε ηταν το όνομα!!!!Το ιδιο εχω πάθει κ εγώ με την Πασιφάη παρόλο που είναι ιδια με τον Ικαρο εγω είμαι κολλημένος με αυτήν!!


ΤΗΝ ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΤΥΧΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΛΠ, ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ. ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΥΜΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΓΕΥΤΙΚΟΥ SOLSTICE!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά τον περασμένο Αύγουστο...*
*P8045928.JPG*

----------


## Express Pigasos

Λιγες μερες πριν ξεκινησει ο  δεξαμενισμος του m/v nautilia.gr ηρθε και το Celebrity Solstice , το πρωτο της ταξης...εδω οπως το αποχαιρετησαμε το Solstice με τον SOLSTICE :P :P

----------


## pantelis2009

CELEBRITY SOLSTICE στις 25-10-2009 στη Σαντορίνη, φωτοφραφημένο απο το Φηροστεφάνι.
Για το φίλο SOLSTICE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

CELEBRITY SOLSTICE 41 25-10-2009.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελη για τη φωτό!!! Γεννημένα φωτομοντέλα τα Solstice class!!! 
Στις 29/7 ο Solstαρος συναντήθηκε με το Mein Schiff 1! Το όμορφο παρελθόν και το υπέροχο μέλλον της Celebrity Cruises!!!!
Για τους καλόγουστους φίλους των Solstice!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Celebrity Solstice  η...Celebrity *X* Solstice για τους λατρεις του!

solstice3.jpgsolstice1.jpgsolstice2.jpg

----------

